# Ruger M77 Mark II compact



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

I found a used Ruger M77 Mark II compact at a local dealer yesterday for $600. It has a stainless barrel, laminate stock, complete with Bushnell 3x9x40 scope. It looks new except for a couple of scratches on the scope tube. It is chambered in .260 rem. I have no experience with Ruger or the .260 calibers. I want a deer rifle mostly for under 100yds with the ability to reach the occasional 300yd shot. The rifle list $800 new on the Ruger website. I am looking for opinions about price, duribility, power and accuracy. I am a little concerned with the 16-inch barrel (how much power will I loose) and also the .260 seems small (not for deer but for the chance of a black bear encounter.) I don't know anyone who has had a bad run in with a bear but I would like to be prepared. I am tired of borrowing someone's 30-30 when I deer hunt and being under gunned for that deer on the other side of the field. I am tempted to pick it up. Should I?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

yea i'd buy it they're a good gun 260 rem would be enough for longer shots but i'm not to sure about bears. i would like the 16" barrel because the barrel on me 77 all weather keeps getting hooked on trees and bush


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

My Local WalMart has one on the shelf for $542.76. Gun shop down the street will sell me one for a little less than $600. This is brand new.


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

Gohon said:


> My Local WalMart has one on the shelf for $542.76. Gun shop down the street will sell me one for a little less than $600. This is brand new.


Is that with scope and rings? I am figuring them at around $100


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

No that is not with scope and rings. But it is new and you know what you are getting. If the Bushnell scope is scratched or dinged as you mentioned then most likely the seller just stuck one of his old scopes on the rifle when he sold or traded it as is often the case and the low end Bushnells go for around $50. Not saying the rifle you are looking at is not worth the price and after re-reading your post I see where you said it was stainless which the one's I mentioned are not and that does up the value of the gun you are looking at. I've never owned or shot a 260 but from what I hear others say, the 260 should be okay for Black Bear as they are not a hard animal to kill. Others on here can give you better advice on that end.


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

Does anyone know how hard the trigger is to adjust on these?
Or will I have to replace it? It seems very stiff.


----------

